# John Lennon - Zum 70. Geburtstag am 9. Okt 2010



## Mandalorianer (9 Okt. 2010)

*


*​*
Heute vor 70 Jahren, am 9. Oktober 1940, erblickte im britischen Liverpool John Winston Lennon das Licht der Welt -
von dort aus sollte er die Welt erobern.*

Der charismatische und charakterlich äußerst wechselhafte John Lennon (das Winston legte er als Protest gegen Winston Churchill bald ab) wuchs bei seiner Tante Mimi auf, zu der er ein sehr inniges Verhältnis entwickelte. Sein Vater, ein Seemann, verschwand kurz nach der Geburt, seine Mutter Julia musste Geld verdienen - und so erschien die Lösung mit Tante Mimi allen Beteiligten als die Beste. Jedoch war Lennon auch von seiner freigeistigen Mutter fasziniert, so dass er mit 16 Jahren wieder zu ihr zurückzog. Sie war es auch, die ihm das Gitarrespielen beibrachte.

*Von "The Querrymen" zu "The Beatles" war es ein Weg mit vielen Besetzungswechseln*


Wie viele Jugendliche, die zu jener Zeit eher rebellisch als brav sind, gründete auch Lennon 1957 unter dem Einfluss der Musik der amerikanischen GIs seine eigene Beatband: "The Quarrymen". Da diese Bands jedoch wie Pilz(köpfe) aus der Erde sprossen, blieb der Erfolg zunächst aus und man tingelte eher orientierungslos durch die Lande rund um Liverpool. Das künftige Hit-Songwriter-Gespann John Lennon und Paul McCartney fand sich bereits in diesen Anfangstagen. Mit George Harrison, Pete Best und Stuart Sutcliffe spielte 1960 schließlich die erste "The Beatles"-Besetzung zusammen.

*Hart erarbeiteter Erfolg: vom Hamburger Starclub hinaus in die Welt*

Vom gecasteten Über-Nacht-Superstardasein heutiger Tage waren "The Beatles" ungefähr so weit entfernt wie die USA ideologisch von der UdSSR. Ihren Erfolg erarbeiteten sich die Musiker knallhart im Hamburger Starclub auf der Reeperbahn in St. Pauli, wo sie bis 1962 beinahe jeden Abend mehrere Ein-Stunden-Sets herunterrissen und damit gerade mal so ihren Lebensunterhalt sichern konnten. Schon damals jedoch komponierten die meisten Songs das Gespann Lennon/McCartney - ergänzt wurde das Programm durch zahlreiche Coverversionen aktueller und vergangener Hits. 1962 fand sich die Besetzung von "The Beatles", die bis zum Ende Bestand haben sollte: Paul McCartney (b), John Lennon (g), George Harrison (g) und Ringo Starr (dr) - und die Band begann von diesem Jahr an mit Welthits wie "Can't Buy Me Love", "She Loves You", "Yellow Submarine", "All You Need Is Love" und unzähligen Weiteren ihren Triumphzug durch die Musikwelt und -geschichte.

*Die Ballade von John und Yoko - für Viele der Anfang vom Ende
*

John Lennon lernte 1966 in London die Japanerin Yoko Ono kennen und lieben, eine Avantgarde-Künstlerin. Bei "The Beatles" kriselte es intern schon länger, vor allem zwischen Lennon und McCartney. Dies mochte sicherlich auch an der teilweise extremen Ich-Bezogenheit Lennons und seinen Temperamentsschwankungen und -ausbrüchen gelegen haben, durchaus aber auch an der Sturheit McCartneys und den, auch durch Onos Einfluss, immer mehr auseinanderdriftenden musikalischen Ausrichtungen der beiden. Zwar hießen die Komponisten bis zum Schluss Lennon/McCartney, doch die jeweilige Handschrift war deutlich herauszulesen. Kleiner Hinweis: der Lead-Sänger war in der Regel der (zumindest) federführende Komponist...

*1969 war es dann tatsächlich vorbei: die Trennung Lennons von "The Beatles"*

Ehe Paul McCatney im April 1970 das offizielle Ende der Beatles verkündete, lebte, schrieb und produzierte die Band über ein halbes Jahr praktisch im luftleeren Raum. Lennon hatte sich von der Band getrennt, es gab indes noch vertragliche Verpflichtungen zu erfüllen, somit wurde diese Tatsache zunächst noch verheimlicht. Mit "Let It Be" (1970) erschien schließlich das finale offizielle Studioalbum von "The Beatles" und die Musiker gingen fortan ihre eigenen Wege. Damit war ein kurzes aber ungemein produktives, intensives und immens wichtiges Kapitel der Musikgeschichte unwiderbringlich geschlossen worden.

*"Imagine" (1971) - vom wüsten Beatnick zum verträumten Protesthippie
*

Dass John Lennon kein Jota seiner songwriterischen Klasse bei "The Beatles" zurückgelassen hatte, zeigten die folgenden Alben unter seinem (sowie teilweise Yoko Onos) Namen. Die Singles hatten zwar keine automatische Nummer-Eins-Reservierung mehr wie noch bei "The Beatles", allerdings war die Musiklandschaft auch größer und vielschichtiger geworden. Dennoch ist die unbestreitbare Größe von brillanten Popsongs wie "Instant Karma" (1970), "Happy Xmas (War Is Over)" (1972), "Stand By Me" (1975) und natürlich "Imagine" (1971) nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Auch ideologisch hatte Lennon sich gewandelt. Sein überbordernder Zynismus war praktisch verschwunden, auch wenn sein Temperament noch immer reichlich lebhaft war. Die Message, die er vor allem im Juli 1969 durch das sogenannte Bed-In-Happening in Montréal in die Welt trug, war jedoch die von Frieden und Liebe. Dazu passte auch die parallel dazu erschienene erste Solo-Single "Give Peace A Chance" (1969).


*Die stillen letzten Jahre bis zu seinem Tod - John Lennon in New York
*

Die erste Häfte der 1970er stellten gleichzeitig die ersten Jahre des Paares John und Yoko in den USA dar. Dort kämpften sie hauptsächlich für drei Dinge: Frieden, Freiheit - und eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung. Zumindest letzteren Kampf entschieden sie für sich, denn 1975 erhielten sie die Erlaubnis, in den USA zu bleiben. Danach wurde es bis 1980 recht still um John Lennon, der sehr zurückgezogen in seinem Luxusappartement am Central Park gelebt hatte. Mit Yoko nahm er das Album "Double Fantasy" (1980) auf, das unter Anderen die Klassiker "(Just Like) Starting Over", "I'm Losing You" oder "Woman" enthielt.

*Am 8. Dezember wurde John Lennon von Mark David Chapman, einem offenbar geistig verwirrten Mann, in seinem Hauseingang des Dakota Building erschossen. John Lennon wurde 41 Jahre alt.*


*Happy Birthday John *




*Gruss Gollum​*


----------



## AMUN (9 Okt. 2010)

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## syd67 (9 Okt. 2010)

happy b day to john!!!
danke fuer diese erinnerung,bleibt die frage wer war der wirklich 5 beatle?
tip:er ist als art kuenstler maessig erfolgreich gewesen
eins bleibt fakt:die musik der pilzkoepfe(den namen haben sie erst spaeter bekommen)bleibt ein unikum an der sich noch heute musiker inspirieren lassen:thumbup:


----------



## King_Karlo (2 Nov. 2010)

übrigens er wurde nur 40


----------

